

Show HN: simple page to list all your social networks' profiles - user1612250
http://dlinker.com

======
killerpopiller
I am not sure, if I want everybody to know all my social network personas.
What would I gain?

And isn't it to risky?

Identity theft comes to mind, or attack vectors like logins with social
profiles (FB or google).

~~~
user1612250
If someone knows your, e.g. twitter account, then he would be able you find
you in other networks and validate that is it really you. You can list only
networks where you want to be found (like facebook, twitter, instagram,
pinterest, foursquare where you can be found anyway).

I do not see any security threat here. Only security gains, if someone creates
fake profile of you (could be useful for small companies, etc.)

------
user1612250
Invitation code -
[http://dlinker.com/join/inv_code=m_HN_oSr](http://dlinker.com/join/inv_code=m_HN_oSr)

